# Boo!



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

This is a little pumpkin head carving, 6 inches tall, carved from basswood. I used a Mitch Cartledge rough out I picked up at RWR last month.

Claude


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Very unique. I have had days that i feel like that guy looks. I like the what the hell look!


----------

